# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  طراحی جهت انتقال دیتا

## dell816

سلام 

من یک نرم افزار یکپارچه فروش و حسابداری و انبار دارم که برای یک شرکت که دارای چندین شعبه میباشد نوشته ام. عملکرد این شرکت بدین صورت است که یک دفتر مرکزی بعنوان ستاد دارد که کلیه سیاستهایی از قبیل تعیین نرخ کالا ، معرفی محصول ، معرفی کدینگ حسابداری از همین دفتر مرکزی ایجاد و باید به تمامی شعب شهرستان (مثل اصفهان تبریز شیراز و ...) منتقل گردد و از طرفی دیگر باید کلیه اطلاعات فروش و ... از هر شعبه به دفتر مرکزی منتقل گردد. 
با توجه به اینکه ساختار دیتابیس و نرم افزار بگونه ای است که امکان استفاده از Replication وجود ندارد و یا اینکه فرصت تغییرات در آن نیست و دردسرهای Replication معمولا زیاد است 

، لطفاً بفرمایید بهترین راه حل برای انتقال اطلاعات پایه از مرکز به شعب و همچنین اطلاعات فروش  هر شعبه به مرکز چیست ؟ 
 در نظر داشته باشید اطلاعات را باید مثلا هر یکساعت یکبار بروز شود و اینکه تغییرات از شعبه به دفتر مرکزی باید منتقل گردد  یعنی اگر سندی در شعبه تبریز اصلاح و یا حذف گردد باید عیناً در دفتر مرکزی منعکس شود و یا بعبارتی تغییرات بین جداول مربوطه به دقت باید انجام شود. 

با تشکر.

----------

